
Uppy 1.0: Your best friend in file uploading - tortilla
https://uppy.io/blog/2019/04/1.0/?ref=producthunt
======
lioeters
[https://github.com/transloadit/uppy](https://github.com/transloadit/uppy)

------
NetOpWibby
The DigitalOcean Spaces example looks good, can’t wait to revisit Uppy.

[https://github.com/transloadit/uppy/tree/master/examples/dig...](https://github.com/transloadit/uppy/tree/master/examples/digitalocean-
spaces)

------
HocusLocus
Feature request: NoScript support

